# Masterbuilt heating element



## benxbec (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello there, has any body out there been able to get a replacement element from masterbuilt lately?

I called them and they told me to call back in a couple of weeks as they are on back order. I know a while back they were having problems with their supplier and was just wondering if this is still the case?

Thanks, Ben.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

I am waiting on a retro kit from them, they say it's on back order until the end of Oct. Maybe they changed suppliers or something.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Ben

Why do you think your element is out?

Did you check the connectors?

Could be an EZ Fix!

Todd


----------



## michael ark (Oct 12, 2011)

X2
 


TJohnson said:


> Hey Ben
> 
> Why do you think your element is out?
> 
> ...


----------



## benxbec (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes, I checked the connections and they looked fine. I disconnected them and turned the unit on and checked the voltage to the element and it was at 120, so I am good to the element.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 12, 2011)

Bummer....Thought it could be the connectors

I hope they come thru for you!

Todd


----------



## benxbec (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, I hope so too, but if they don't I have my eye on a Smokin-it #1.


----------



## smokingvamos (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm waiting on the retro kit too, saying till early november. Hope you get your heating element fix and will start up soon.


----------



## benxbec (Oct 24, 2011)

I just called them and they told me to try back mid-November.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope I am not getting the run around????????


----------



## michael ark (Oct 25, 2011)

That sucks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess customer service isn't a priority.The only thing i think of is someone on here works for them and helped many cause over the phone does little good.


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 25, 2011)

I am also waiting for the retro kit like Al.  I was told it wouldn't be coming until after november 15.  The still took all my info and serial number and said they would send it when it came in.  I would call back and see if that is a possibility for you.  That way you are "on the list" so they don't run out again before you call them back.  I wouldn't know why they couldn't. 

Bigfish


----------



## benxbec (Oct 25, 2011)

I asked if they could put me on a list and she said no??????

I only need the element, what is the "kit"?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2011)

Benxbec said:


> I asked if they could put me on a list and she said no??????
> 
> I only need the element, what is the "kit"?




Ben,

The Retro kit is the chip drawer & cover above your element.

I can see them being back ordered on those, because they have been giving so many away, but I don't know about the replacement element.

I would keep after them.

Bear


----------



## benxbec (Nov 22, 2011)

Just called MB and they are sending me an element  at no charge.


----------

